# I need a spine testor



## Al33 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know, I can make one, but before I go to the trouble thought I would check and see if one is available. I just can't see paying $100 - $200 for a new one.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 27, 2010)

I just made one last week, I cheated and bought the 2# weight from three rivers and the rest was simple. 
I take  some pictures of it and Post them up here for you. 
 the plans on 2jays is simple.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 27, 2010)

I would like to see a pic. I want to make one myself.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is the picture of the whole thing, I used what i had at the house and cheated with the weight, I figured it was worth the 20 buckks to buy it from 3rivers versus spending all the time to try and come up with a excact 2 pound weight. 











Here is a picture of the Piviot point, this was the toughest to figure out. Getting it to where is pivot just right with room for for the weight to swing Below. 





I used all kinds of scrap from around the house, 
the pointer was a 2018 arrow that got Busted, I flattened one end out to make the pointer out of, the Blue plexiglass was some scrap I picked up years ago some where and It has been sitting around, the wood behind the plexi is a old shelf that has been around forever as well, the the 2x2 for the Frame around front just scraps. 

I hope this helps someone. I spent a couple of weeks looking at pictures of various jigs and come up with the final plans, I used for the materials I had.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 27, 2010)

BKid, you did a really nice job on that spine tester. I have one at home that is very similar and was made by a club member, where I shoot, yrs ago. They work really well.
Al, if you decide you want to make one, you are welcome to use mine for a "hands on" copy if you want. Just let me know and I'll bring it down.


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Where can I get a gauge?


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 20, 2010)

*i got one*

i got one you can have... just may have to let me come down and hang out with ya for an afternoon to shoot and chew the fat....


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 20, 2010)

I plan on coming to see you one day next week I still want a stave or two and you got tree rats to shoot and now you also have a gauge for me we will deffinatley hook up one way or another.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 20, 2010)

lol ain't nothin to it but to do it...... u just want the gauge or the whole thing? I can print ya a gauge I was actually offering the tester to Al but when you come up we can make ya one don't take bout an hr or so...


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 20, 2010)

http://bambooarrow.com/dialface.gif

couldn't find the color one i have but this will work


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Man bro! that aint kool. I got some titanium in my leg!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> lol ain't nothin to it but to do it...... u just want the gauge or the whole thing? I can print ya a gauge I was actually offering the tester to Al but when you come up we can make ya one don't take bout an hr or so...



Sorry bout that Badwithabow this is actually a pretty old post I just used this one cause it had the pic of the gage in it. Thanks BK That'll work perfect I'm gonna make me one soon.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 20, 2010)

no worries brother like i said i can help ya out when you come up got any idea on that day yet?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 20, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> Man bro! that aint kool. I got some titanium in my leg!!



It's all good!  Rather be rebuilt than laid out   Plus takin it easier has given me time to take up new hobbies like GON


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 20, 2010)

o crap i see what ya sayin then yea its urs! no worries


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 20, 2010)

Al, if you want to hook up some time this weekend, I'll let you use mine till you get one made. I made mine from a tradgang build a long. It's easy as pie to make.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the generous offers everyone. I have one started using a plunge guage but still have a ways to go with it. Just trying to come up with all the right parts.

Brandon, go ahead and let LB01 have the one you offered up but plan on coming over for a an evening and hanging out. We'll have fun.


----------



## SOS (Aug 21, 2010)

Al,

I used the 2jays deal, but I built it on a 2x4 and hung it on the wall out of the way.  My weight I believe was a box of 140 gr .270 bullets.  That equals 2 lbs...but are Hornaday Interlocks on a spine tester trad?  LOL  I think the article I wrote was in Melvin's Best of TBG book 2 years ago.


----------

